# Moist Chocolate Mud Cake



## hollysurly (Jul 5, 2012)

Easy Moist Chocolate Mud Cake Recipe Ingredients

1 & 3/4 cups plain flour
3/4 cup cocoa powder
1 cup caster sugar
1 tsp baking powder
2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 cup sour milk (1 cup whole milk with 1 tsp white vinegar added) or buttermilk
1 cup coffee (long black strength)
1 tsp vanilla extract


Recipe Method

Sift flour, cocoa powder, sugar, baking soda, baking powder and salt in a large mixing bowl and stir to combine. Add eggs, coffee, milk, oil and vanilla and beat for 2 minutes with a hand mixer on medium speed until well combined (the mixture will be quite runny).

Pour into a greased and floured 24 cm x 24 cm square or 24cm round cake tin and bake in a 180°C oven for approximately 35-40 minutes (when testing the cake, a cake skewer should come out clean, but the cake should still be moist).

Alternatively pour the mixture into 24 lined muffin cases (you can buy some really pretty silver foil cases) and bake in a 180°C oven for approximately 15-20 minutes. Remove from oven, allow to cool for 10 minutes, then turn out onto a cake rack and allow to cool completely before icing.

If you want a flat cake top for icing, simply cut off the top of the cake where any section has risen unevenly to level it, and then turn over. Ice the bottom of the cake with the chocolate ganache.

Chocolate Ganache Icing Recipe Ingredients

150g dark chocolate (I use 100g Lindt 70% dark chocolate combined with 50g Lindt milk chocolate)
100ml cream

Icing Recipe Method

Chop the chocolate into small pieces and place in a small heatproof bowl. Bring the cream to scalding point (just under boiling) in a small saucepan (you could also do this in the microwave).

Pour the cream over the chocolate and then stir thoroughly for a few minutes until the chocolate has melted and looks glossy. Allow to cool for approximately 10-20 minutes until thickened, but still pourable (you could place in the fridge to hurry this step along) then pour over the cake and smooth over the top and sides.

You can decorate the finished cake anyway you like, fresh flowers look great, as do fresh fruits. We have chopped up some strawberries and blueberries for this recipe.

_______________________________________________________________________________


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Holly,

Thank you for sharing your recipe. By the way, welcome to Cheftalk.

Alot of folks enjoy ganache on cake, I am one of them.

Look forward to seeing you around the site.

Petals.


----------

